# CRGW waiting list?



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello  

Can anyone tell me how long the waiting list is at crgw, from booking your first appointment to actually starting treatment? 

Also can you request putting back 2 embryo's? 

Just finished a cycle at Ivf wales & they can only put back one because of my age. (Don't think this cycle has worked though)  

Thank you xxx


----------



## Eeej (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi
We had our first appointment at CRGW yesterday and the consultant told me I'd be starting treatment in the new year. I have a treatment planning appointment in 2 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

We r going for a consultation on 15th nov to get more info plus find out how sperm sharing works as my hubby is thinking if trying to help reduce costs, have heard so many positive things about crgw 
Do you know if crgw can access your nhs records for test results etc?


----------



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think they can Sarah151181, but I'm sure if I ask ivf wales, they can send me my records (test results etc) 
Yes I've read excellent reviews on crgw, I'm thinking if this ivf cycle don't work (my test date is Wednesday) I think it's going to be a bfn because I've got af cramps and I'm spotting too  I would like to start ivf with crgw either jan or feb, but just wondering what their waiting list is like. Good luck for the 15th, is this your first cycle? 

Good luck Eeej, I'm hoping to start again in the new year too 

X


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes this would be my 1st cycle, I've got low Amh 8.6 and a blocked tube, we've been trying for over two years with no luck so my consultant has suggested ivf we see him on 12th but think the wait for ivf Wales will be too long for us which is why we are considering crgw.
I've been put on to clomid and hopefully metformin too, looks like af is on her way this month so will keep on trying, I'm also considering acupuncture to try and help things along. X


----------



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck  

Yes I got referred to Ivf wales Dec 2011 & only now have just gone through treatment! It's such a long time. 

Hopefully we can start with crgw in the new year 

X


----------



## Sianny (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys, I hope you don't me jumping on, I'm also looking to join CRGW on the sperm sharing program due to the cost of IVF. We had our first cycle at LWC Swansea but they don't offer the sperm sharing program and we simply cannot afford a 2nd cycle. My DD will be 3 on 26/11/13 and is also now asking for a baby sister/brother!!! I had an email from Jodie at the clinic advising on the costs etc but nothing mentioned regarding waiting lists and time scales etc. Good luck to you all on your journeys. Sianny x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

When we went to open night at crgw they said we cud probably start within three months but as we are hoping to sperm share I've noticed on website that u have to complete the sperm share part before treatment can start.
We are going for a consultation on fri morning so hope to find out then, if u want inbox me on fri and I'll let you know what they said x


----------



## Sianny (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Sarah,
Thanks so much for all your help, I will contact you on Friday if that'll be ok. Every bit of info we can get on the issue will be gratefully received. I know in Jodie's email she did mention the £500 tests for DH and he would have to provide 10 samples but nothing about timescales from him doing his samples and tests to us having our treatment etc.
My sister in law is getting married in June and I'm maid of honour so will have to wait until closer to the wedding to start anyway as our dresses have been ordered. At least if we know more timescale wise etc we can plan everything to tie in nicely. Plus my sister is due with her second towards the end of May so don't want her to feel I'm raining on her parade so to speak.
xx


----------

